# chicony keyboard-kb-0108



## onion54 (Nov 27, 2008)

hi,i have a chicony keyboard as above, i have the driver for it on a restore disc that came with my sons EMachines pc,now i know this KBoard is supposed to be plug and play but no matter what i do, my hand built pc with win xp sp3 just will not recognise the keyboard.the driver loads to the os and the info is added to the registry but nothing happens when i plug in the keyoard,it almost seems like the actuall driver is in a ghost file in another part of the restore cd, while this is not a life or death issue i would just like to know why i cant get the keyboard to work,by the way im using another keyboard to write this request, i look forward to ur response if any many thanks Ian Skyba


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Try this driver
Its linked to in the first passage of writing.


----------



## darshi (May 1, 2009)

I have this keyboard to (Chicony KB-0108) but mine has been rebadged as NEC, apart from that it looks the same. But none of the drivers available will get it working, I just get a flashing lock lights on the keyboard. Have searched for the NEC driver without luck.

Does anyone know if this keyboard will work with the chicony driver on winme? If so I guess my keyboard is stuffed.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF darshi,

You need to start your own post please as one problem may not pertain to another problem, ty.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to TSF,

To onion54, 
go here and choose the right one for your keyboard:
you will need to know the model number on it.

http://www.chicony.com.tw/download/kb/top1.asp

http://www.chicony.com.tw (this is the website for the keyboard)

Remember to uninstall previous driver first as this can lead to a conflict with the new driver your installing, you will need to reboot pc after uninstalling old driver.
after installing driver you will need to reboot pc also before it will work properly.
wouldnt hurt to check in device manager to make sure it is installed correctly either.
start
run
type
devmgmt.msc


----------

